# not related to survival but a question



## jestaq (Oct 12, 2012)

Ive been growing my hair, from bic bald, for 2 years. When I cut it I wanna donate it to a worthy cause but ive been hearing bad reviews lately about the couple choices I previously made. Does anyone know of a good cause who doesnt charge the person who will be getting the wig. (I prefer a cancer cause because of family history but im willing to donate to right cause).


----------



## jestaq (Oct 12, 2012)

If it could go to kids would be a plus but definitely not mandatory


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I had a friend who donated to Locks of Love. They took the 24" of hair and made a wig for a child with alopecia. They told her it would go to a child with cancer.

Next time she did this she sold the hair to a wig maker and donated 100% of the money to a childrens cancer hospital.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Grimm said:


> I had a friend who donated to Locks of Love. They took the 24" of hair and made a wig for a child with alopecia. They told her it would go to a child with cancer.
> 
> Next time she did this she sold the hair to a wig maker and donated 100% of the money to a childrens cancer hospital.


How much do they pay for back hair. Asking for a friend.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> How much do they pay for back hair. Asking for a friend.


LOL! Funny.


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

I have donated my hair to Locks of Love twice now, this last time only a month ago. It was about the best organization I could find.


----------

